# 5x5 BLD: First success



## HampusHansson (Mar 10, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## jla (Mar 10, 2012)

Congratulations! This is really incredible considering your age...


----------



## HampusHansson (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks Jacob!


----------



## samkli (Mar 10, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## HampusHansson (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you Samuel!


----------



## HampusHansson (Mar 10, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Just curious, what is his age?



I'm 13


----------



## rebuttal (Mar 14, 2012)

Really incredible, and i may never try the blindfold cubing, to my biggest surprise, the video show that is a 5x5 Rubik Cube, i am scared.


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 14, 2012)

Congratulations!

I don't know if I ever will do this, but it is very impressive!


----------



## LarsN (Mar 14, 2012)

Congratulations 

5x5x5bld is my favorite event.

I hope you will get a success in competition soon. And by then I bet you will already be a lot faster


----------



## EMI (Mar 14, 2012)

Also had my first success yesterday but way slower


----------



## Shortey (Mar 14, 2012)

amazing  really great work hampus! 
will i see you in vårgårda?


----------



## HampusHansson (Mar 24, 2012)

Probably yeah


----------

